# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  أحكام عربية انجليزية Wisdom أدخل **

## إبتسام السهم

*السلام عليكم</SPAN>**هنا بعض الحكم المميزة التي تستحقون معرفتها</SPAN>**شكرا</SPAN>**</SPAN>**</SPAN>**</SPAN>**</SPAN>**</SPAN>**إذا أردت السلم فكن على استعداد للحرب</SPAN>** 
IF YOU WANT PEACE, BE PREPARED FOR WAR
**
</SPAN>**</SPAN></SPAN>** </SPAN></SPAN>** التاريخ يعيد</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN></SPAN>**نفسه</SPAN>** 
HISTORY REPEATS ITSELF
</SPAN>**
</SPAN>**شيطان تعرفه خير من شيطان تجهله</SPAN>** 
BETTER ADEVIL YOU KNOW THAN ADEVIL YOU DON,T KNOW</SPAN>*
*</SPAN> 
</SPAN>********* lodges oftener in cottages than palaces</SPAN>** 
</SPAN></SPAN>** القناعة تقيم في الأكواخ اكثر من القصور</SPAN>** 


</SPAN>**Early to bed and early to rise makes a man 
healthy, wealthy, and wise </SPAN>**
</SPAN>**النوم باكراّ والنهوض باكراّ يكسبان المرء صحة وثراء </SPAN>*</SPAN>*</SPAN> </SPAN></SPAN>** وحكمة</SPAN>** 

</SPAN>**</SPAN>**</SPAN></SPAN>**
</SPAN>**Cowards die many times before their death</SPAN>** 
</SPAN>**يموت الجبناء عدة مرات قبل</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN></SPAN>**موتهم</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN>
</SPAN>**Charity begins at home</SPAN>** 
</SPAN>**الإحسان يبدأ بالأهل</SPAN>** 

</SPAN>**Time will soon teach you what you were ignorant of</SPAN>** 
</SPAN>***~ </SPAN>**ستعلّمك الأيام -أو الوقت- ما كنت تجهله</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN>~*</SPAN>** 

</SPAN>**Actions speak louder than words</SPAN>** 
</SPAN>**الأفعال أعلى صوتا من</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN></SPAN>**الأقوال</SPAN>** 

</SPAN>**The stupid neither forgive nor forget; the naive forgive and forget; the wise forgive but do not forget." - 1</SPAN>** 
</SPAN>**الغبي لا يسامح ولا ينسى, والساذج يسامح</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN></SPAN>**وينسى, اما الحكيم فإنه يسامح ولكنه لا ينسى</SPAN>**</SPAN>**
</SPAN>**Quality education is the best investment for your future</SPAN>** 
</SPAN>**التعليم الممتاز هو افضل استثمار</SPAN>* </SPAN>*</SPAN></SPAN>**لمستقبلك</SPAN>** </SPAN>*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

يعطيك العاااااااااااافيه

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا على المروووور جميعا

----------

